

Watson in the Wild: Brewery Master - nfriedly
https://developer.ibm.com/watson/blog/2015/03/05/watson-wild-march-5th-2015/

======
Joe8Bit
I'm not sure if my expectations were overly optimistic, but using the 'Ask
Watson' feature in the beer demo gave REALLY disappointingly inaccurate
answers to very simple questions about beer.

e.g. "What is beer made from?" resulted in what appeared to just be a link to
a wikipedia article on Brewerys. Not sure if this is implementation issues or
representative of the underlying Watson API.

~~~
cdimascio
The current beer corpus used by Brewery Master only contains a small number of
documents. Due to its small size, its very likely the the answer Watson is
searching for doesn't exist.

~~~
Joe8Bit
Totally see your point, but it makes me wonder why IBM point to this demo as
an example of Watson API usage (and how good it is) when the demo doesn't live
up to (anything like?) Watson's true potential.

Strikes me as a little counterproductive from a marketing POV.

------
cdimascio
We also have an alternate UI which has a bit more functionality:
[http://brewerymaster.mybluemix.net](http://brewerymaster.mybluemix.net)

------
oldbuzzard
The site doesn't fail gracefully... if it can't populate fields it just keeps
the previous entries.

I'm in Minneapolis and if I look at a brewery and then look at Dangerous Man,
it can't find the beer list so it just keeps the listing for Harriet or Fulton
or whoever I clicked on before. For a spotlight app that is a pretty glaring
bug...

------
michael_h
Three breweries in Denver, and one of them is a BJ's? Watson in the wild
indeed.

------
duncancarroll
Has there been any pricing information released about the Watson API? I can't
seem to find anything but my assumption is that it would not be inexpensive
whenever they do start charging for it.

------
jcomis
Seems like a cool idea, although it doesn't appear to be working (for me)
right now.

------
leesalminen
I'm getting fatal JS errors.

